# Systmes > Windows > Scurit >  virus popup publicitaire

## lidouka

bonjour, je suis victime d'un virus a la limite du spectaculaire.
lorsque j'ouvre une page qui contient de la pub, a la fin du chargement de la page, je constate (en regardant la barre d'etat) que mon pc essaie de se connecter sur un site *yieldmanager.com* qui detecte toutes les bannieres publicitaires de la page web et les remplace par d'autres pubs commerciales du genre "Felicitations, vous etes le 99999eme visiteur, etc."

Ces pubs qui sont tres flashy et agacent les yeux, se superposent aux pubs initiales (les vraies)
Ca me fait cela sur tous les sites que je visite

aidez moi svp, ca me pourrit ma connexion car ce virus me joue des tours comme  en bloquant toutes les pages venant de google, ou en ouvrant un nouvel onglet sur mon navigateur, ou bien en crashant tout simplement mon navigateur ou encore en utilisant 100% de mon CPU, ce qui me force a redemarrer mon PC.

ps : j'ai attrap ce virus en voulant ouvrir un fichier exe "Plus belles photos Reuters 2007.exe" telecharg via un torrent.

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

Peux tu poster un rapport Hijackthis ?
Tu peux suivre le tuto de Manumation :
http://www.developpez.net/forums/sho...d.php?t=530859

Ces infections de pub peuvent avoir plusieurs causes. Avec le rapport, il sera possible de te dire quel outil utiliser ?

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

rlgrand, Voici mon rapport HiJackThis


```

```

----------


## rlgrand

Tu vas utiliser *SDFix* tlchargeable  :
http://downloads.andymanchesta.com/R...ools/SDFix.exe
Tu installes le logiciel et note bien  quel endroit tu l'as install.
Il faut que tu redmarres en mode sans chec.
Tu lances le logicel avec* RunThis.bat* dans le dossier de SDFix.
Tu postes le rapport et un log hijackthis pour qu'on voie le rsultat.

Il faudra aprs faire le nettoyage

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

Bonjour rlgrand,
Voici le rapport de SDFix (1/2) car trop long :



```

```

----------


## lidouka

Suite SDFix (2/2)



```

```

Celui de HiJackThis, a suivre ...

----------


## lidouka

Log de HiJackThis :



```

```

Merci de ton aide.

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

Ce n'est pas le bon rapport. As-tu bien utilis le lien donn ?
Le rapport est du style :



> *SDFix: Version 1.188* 
> Run by Administrateur on 05/06/2008 at 13:30
> 
> Microsoft Windows XP [version 5.1.2600]
> Running From: C:\sdfix\SDFix
> 
> *Checking Services* :
> 
> Restoring Windows Registry Values
> ....


Recommence la manipulation, STP.
SDFix est bien  lancer  partir du mode sans chec.
Suis les indications. Le rapport apparaitra aprs redmarrage de l'ordinateur, sous ta session. Tu le sauvegardes alors.
Aprs, tu lances Hijackthis.

A+.   ::):

----------


## lidouka

ok rlgrand, j'ai relance le rapport
voici le nouveau rapport SDFix



```

```

suivi du nouveau rapport HijackThis



```

```

PS : Le probleme persiste, Merci de ton aide.

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour, lidouka

On a fait un aps en avant.
Tu vas tlcharger *ComBoFix*.
http://download.bleepingcomputer.com/sUBs/ComboFix.exe
On va le passer une premire fois pour rechercher les infections.
Lance Combofix.exe et suis les invites.
Une fois le scan fini, un rapport va apparaitre.
Copie/colle ce rapport dans ta prochaine rponse.
Si tu ne le trouves pas, il est  C:\ComboFix.txt.

Salut.  ::):

----------


## lidouka

rlgrand, voici le log de ComboFix



```

```

----------


## rlgrand

Je regarde le rapport et je t'envoie le script demain.

A+

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

ok rlgrand
a demain et merci de ton aide

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour, Lidouka

Le script *CFScript.txt* en pice jointe est  enregistrer sur le bureau ( l'icone de combofix doit aussi s'y trouver, sinon, tu relcharges combofix et tu l'enregistres aussi sur le bureau ).
Glisse/dpose le script sur ComBoFix. Tu suis les invites.
Ton bureau va disparatre  plusieurs reprises. Normal.
Une fois le scan achev, tu enregistres le rapport et tu le postes avec un rapport Hijackthis.

On passe aprs au nettoyage.

Salut.

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

bonjour rlgrand, content de te lire :-)
rapport comboFix


```

```

rapport HijackThis


```

```

Merci de ton aide !

----------


## rlgrand

Bonjour,

Comment se comporte le PC ?

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

Apres une serie de tests, je peux dire desormais que le PC se comporte bien, tres bien meme.

dans ton avant dernier post tu disais que nous allions proceder a un nettoyage. ca tient toujours ?

sinon, je te remercie chaleureusement de m'avoir accompagne durant ces derniers jours.
c'est vraiment sympa.

----------


## rlgrand

Content pour toi.
Fais attention dsormais avec le torrent ( surtout les cracks   ::aie::  ).

Vu que le problme est rgl, on peut passer au nettoyage .
1 - Passe *CCleaner* ( a surtout faire nettoyage fichiers temp et registre ).
2 - Par prcaution, tu vas utiliser *MalwareBytes* pour vrifier si il ne reste pas de trace de virus ( et dans le systme volume information en particulier ).
http://www.malwarebytes.org/mbam.php
Tu mets  jour la dfinition des virus.
Tu dtectes sous windows et dsinfecte en mode sans chec.
Si il n'y a pas de souci, pas la peine de poster le rapport.
3 - Pourrais-tu me dire quel est sur ton PC le lecteur E ?

A+

 ::):

----------


## lidouka

rlgrand, je n'ai pas de lecteur E, mais un F (amovible) qui est ma cle USB
j'ai un seul disque : le C

sinon, tu peux detailler la 2eme phase avec *MalwareBytes* stp ? je n'ai pas bien compris

----------


## rlgrand

1) Pour MalwareBytes, tu n'as besoin de le lancer en mode sans chec ( 2eme passage uniquement) uniquement si il a dtect une infection.
Lances alors le scan en MSE et nettoie ( remove selected ).

2) Si je te pose la question pour le lecteur E:, c'est par rapport au rapport combofix :



> [HKEY_CURRENT_USER\software\microsoft\windows\currentversion\explorer\mountpoints2\{42148976-8be4-11dc-b1cf-001560be2b3d}]
> \Shell\AutoRun\command - E:\ie.exe
> \Shell\explore\Command - E:\ie.exe
> \Shell\open\Command - E:\ie.exe


Effectue une sauvegarde de la base de registre. Renomme le fichier fix.txt ( en pice jointe ) en fix.reg : click droit sur ce fichier, fusionner.

3) Dsactive la restauration systme, puis ractive la pour crer un point de restauration propre.

Si MalwareBytes ne donne rien, je pense que c'est termin. 
Balise : 

A +.  ::):

----------


## lidouka

OK, tout est OK.
Je vais juste modifier le titre pour que ce soit plus parlant, ensuite je tag ce thread comme *RESOLU*

Encore merci pour ton aide precieuse

A bientot.

----------

